# Save Movies to your computer



## Apathetic

Can anyone tell me how you save movies to your hard drive?   (Sorry if its in the wrong section)


----------



## plowexvii

you mean such as, 

1.right clicking the link,
2.clicking save file type as
3.naming the file ________. 
4.choose a location, and its saved. (most likely desktop, then move it where you want it)


----------



## flip218

yea movies you rip or ones you download?


----------



## FreaKDuD

AMD 2600 (2.13GHz)
512MB DDR SDRAM
80GB Hard Drive
S3 ProSavage GraphicDDR
WindowsXP Home
Yeah it sucks  


no i think ur comp is pretty good....
compared to mine


----------



## FreaKDuD

*Why Do You Always Ask Me For A Title?????*

that was probly the first time anyone ever responded to a signature thingy....









I'M NOT A NEWBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY TO THIS SITE!!!!!

That should be my new signature thingy.....


----------



## heinzbitte

I am pretty sure they meant ripping DVD movies to their computer.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Well...*

Guys stay on topic   . I would suggest the following programs to create (copy) moies to the HDD. We could use DVD Shrink, DVD Decrypter, CloneCD (newest versions copy DVDs), CloneDVD2 or other alternatives. Some will copy the movie to the HDD with using the ISO file, making it burnable by any other program.

JAN


----------



## foxshox

I used clonedvd to put the vob files on my computer then used some dvd to divx converter i got from www.download.com  to turn them into a playable video file,


----------



## flip218

foxshox said:
			
		

> I used clonedvd to put the vob files on my computer then used some dvd to divx converter i got from www.download.com  to turn them into a playable video file,




You don't need to convert it.  You can use VideoLAN to open the video_ts folder.


----------



## hancocmc01

I use DVD Decrepter or DVD Shrink Decrypter for any type of dvd and use shrink for original dvds if i want to put them on my comp and it asks you were to save them!
Also simple way is to put disc in go to my comp the open VIDEO TS folder and drag them to a new folder on your desktop


----------



## Hello

plowexvii said:
			
		

> you mean such as,
> 
> 1.right clicking the link,
> 2.clicking save file type as
> 3.naming the file ________.
> 4.choose a location, and its saved. (most likely desktop, then move it where you want it)


Exactly.


----------



## Blue

> Exactly.



Well to be honest I kinda thought that he meant how to rip DVDs to his HD but it's all speculation until Apathetic confirms or explains in further detail what it was that he actually wanted to know.


----------



## Hello

Blue said:
			
		

> Well to be honest I kinda thought that he meant how to rip DVDs to his HD but it's all speculation until Apathetic confirms or explains in further detail what it was that he actually wanted to know.


Yeah, I just figured he would want to know that. It's cool bro .


----------



## Apathetic

hancocmc01 said:
			
		

> I use DVD Decrepter or DVD Shrink Decrypter for any type of dvd and use shrink for original dvds if i want to put them on my comp and it asks you were to save them!
> Also simple way is to put disc in go to my comp the open VIDEO TS folder and drag them to a new folder on your desktop


I tried taking the VIDEO TS files to my desktop but they wouldnt open for some reason


----------



## Blue

Just wondering... You want them on your hard drive why? If your trying to backup DVDs then might I suggest DVD shrink? it's fast and easy and it just plain works .


----------



## Apathetic

I just want to learn how to put them on my hard drive.  I guess I dont really have that much of a reason.


----------



## flip218

Apathetic said:
			
		

> I tried taking the VIDEO TS files to my desktop but they wouldnt open for some reason



Ripping a DVD to your HD and playing them off your HD are two different things.

To play a video_ts file you'll need a player.

Try this one it's free: VideoLAN


----------



## apj101

if you save is as am iso, or img file you may find it useful to mount the image to let you play it as a seperate disk. I use daemon tools http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/download.php


----------



## Blue

> I just want to learn how to put them on my hard drive. I guess I don't really have that much of a reason.



Then I think you might want to try DVDShrink 3.2 It'll let you place your movies onto your hard disk for viewing. You then have the option to back them up as well onto DVD Disks. I've used various software and prefer this little utility which is freeware over others such as DVD X Copy which will cost you. 

http://www.dvdshrink.org/ Take a look C for yourself.


----------



## Apathetic

Blue said:
			
		

> Then I think you might want to try DVDShrink 3.2 It'll let you place your movies onto your hard disk for viewing. You then have the option to back them up as well onto DVD Disks. I've used various software and prefer this little utility which is freeware over others such as DVD X Copy which will cost you.
> 
> http://www.dvdshrink.org/ Take a look C for yourself.


Where can I download it?  I click on the latest version to download but it didnt work.


----------



## Blue

This should give you it here http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


----------



## Apathetic

All I've found so far is DVDDecryptor, do I need this too or just DVD Shrink?


----------

